# Definitely have flat nipples...when to start with breast shells?



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I am 32 weeks pregnant with my first. I have definitely determined that I have very small flat nipples...maybe even borderline inverted. So, I bought some Medela Soft Shells and I was told to wear them before the baby comes to help bring my nipples out.

When should I start wearing them?

Is there anything else I can do?

TMI, but my nipples are so small I am actually elated that I can express something when I squeeze them now...I was starting to worry that there was something seriously malformed about me...


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi there! Well, I am not sure when you should start wearing the shells, but I wanted to reply and tell you that I have flat nipples as well, but other than some initial latching problems (probably due to all of the drugs they pumped in me during induction) DS does great.

If you haven't already, you might want to attend a LLL meeting so you have a support network and some people to call when you have the baby. Also, they can show you the proper way to sandwich your breast, which is what helped me the most when I got DS relatched after all of our problems.

Hope this helps! I never did use shells but I sure will next time.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

I have inverted nipples and I wore shells off and on during my pregnancy. They didn't do much at that point but once my DD started nursing the shells eally helped.

Also, I didn't do it but I've heard pumping can help to pull them out.

I had to use nipple shields in order for my DD to get a latch. We only had to use them on one side for the first day and on the other side (very inverted) we used them for 9 weeks. Now she has no trouble latching on either side.









I would suggest going to an LLL meeting and talking to the leader so you will have support in place if you need it.

Also, if you are having a hospital birth, you might want to go meet the LC ahead of time and let her know that you might need extra support. I wish I had done that because there was no LC on when my DD was born. It was about 15 hours later that her shift started and I was unable to nurse until that point.

If you are having a homebirth, you might want to arrange for a private LC (or LLL leader) to come to your home.

Please PM if you need any more info/support. I was SOOO nervous about breastfeeding because of my nipples and it was challenging for us in the beginning. But DD (now 3.5 mos) is a nursing champ.

Good luck mama and congrats!!

~Erin


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

Thanks! We are doing the hospital birth and have started their breastfeeding series and it does sound like they have a great support staff of LCs, and the one doing our class seems really great, so that is a big relief to me too


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Mine are completely flat and the nipple part in the center of the areola is tiny, maybe 1/2 cm across. Though I knew mine looked different from mom's and everyone else's, I didn't know it was a problem and didn't do anything about it when pregnant. I never used shells. It took us about a week to learn how to nurse and the answer was to make a sandwich and to make sure baby's mouth was wide. To make a sandwich, just hold your boob with the opposite hand putting your thumb on top and all other fingers underneath to flatten the boob horizontally. To make sure baby's mouth is wide open, use your thumb to gently pull the fat ball part of baby's chin down so you can see a lot of pink lip. Also pull baby's head in closer.

Don't stress and good luck! The best tip I ever got was to not have formula or bottles in the house and never let it be an option even in the back of your mind.


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

I would definately make a prenatal appointment with an LC depending on how flat/inverted. You may want to make sure you have a pump rented or bought as a back up measure if your sweet baby has difficulty latching. If shells dont work usually a few days of pumping with a hospital grade pump helps draw the nipple out and release the breast tissue.


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

I didn't know I had flat nipples until my doula tried to help me get my daughter latched on the first time.

I pumped briefly before every nursing session for a few days, and then only when I was rather engorged for another week or so.

Making contact with LLL and/or a LC now is a really good idea. I felt rather blindsided by the whole thing and my being mentally unprepared nearly destroyed my breastfeeding.


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

To be clear, the purpose of the pumping is to draw out the nipple to give the newborn something to latch onto.

DD sucked out my nipples by 3 weeks or so. I think there was a bit of extra pain associated with this process. I would feel some burning during the first 15-20 seconds after latch on. I ascribe this to the flat nipples because it was worse on my left side than the right, and my left nipple was definitely more Kansas-like than the right (mearly Oklahoma-flat). Again, this went away entirely after about 3 weeks.


----------



## Bellasmom (Mar 13, 2004)

Just wanted to point out that you should *not* pump before the baby is born, because in some women the nipple stimulation can cause early onset of labor. (I would think you would have to pump an awful lot, but you never know!)


----------

